# Too Many Choices



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Ok, I almost saved up for my christmas present to myself for 2006. Here's what I am trying to figure out.

My budget is 1 grand. Here are my choices.

1) Spend on 1911, holster, ammo, etc.

2) Spend on SW .357 snub nose revolver and Remington 870 12 guage w/synthetic stock.

3) Spend on AR-15


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ooo, tough one. I would go for the 870, but you did of course pick a shotgun I've been lusting over for two years, so I'm biased. I guess it just depends on which one you want the most.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If I didn't have a 1911/.45, that's the one I would go for. Why? Unless you feel you need the shot gun for home protection or your a big bird hunter it will just set in the corner. A .38/.357 can be tough little gun to get use to. That's a stub nose. Takes a while and a lot of practice to get good with one. To me the AR-15 are expensive toys. Their fun to play with but you'll get tired of it.
Now if I new I was going into a gun fight then I would take the Ar-15 or shot gun. The 1911 will hold your interrest a lot longer IMHO. If you got a grand to spend, you can get a dang nice one and a bunch of ammo.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, being a little bias because I'm currently in the market for an AR-15... I'd say... AR-15! 

Go here... AR15.com and feel the power of the black rifle within you young jedi...


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I am a 1911/BHP guy and therefore the 1911 gets the nod. Regards, Richard


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Man thats rough spot to be in!!!

I'd vote hi quality 1911, or the AR.....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, buy a P99, and save the rest of the money - U will see it is just as good as a 1911 :mrgreen: - hell, U can STILL get that shotgun 

(puts a flame suit on)


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

What Shipwreck said +1....


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Why limit yourself to a low-grade shotgun when you can get an Ithaca? Ithaca started back up and their new line is due any time soon. My next shotgun is going to be either the LE model(it goes without saying the stock is going to be changed) or the Riot model:








May as well add a new Deerslayer to my must have list too.
When will people realize that side-ejecting shotguns went the way of the club and spear?:smt082

All I can say about the AR15 is what do you want out of it? As an AR15 owner and one who is well aqcuainted with the platform, I can highly recommend Rock River Arms, Bushmaster, and DPMS. The AR15 is very customizeable so building is certainly an option.You can also save a lot of money by searching for good deals on parts. It's not unheard of to build an AR15 for around $600-$700. RRA is coming out with an affordable AR10 and Busmaster has an oddity coming out in a new round they cooked up. You may want to check them out too.

And of course, you can never go wrong with a S&W.:mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

In order of preference with todays political situation
1 AR 15
2 1911
3 Shotgun
the AR will let you "reach out and touch someone":mrgreen: if WW III comes to american soil:smt011


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I hate seeing you with such problems. my solution send me the money and I'll send you a wonderful Christmas Card and you won't have all this stress which will keep you in better health, let you sleep better ( ya I know it's BS but it sounded good) good luck and enjoy.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Man, buy a P99, and save the rest of the money - U will see it is just as good as a 1911 :mrgreen: - hell, U can STILL get that shotgun
> 
> (puts a flame suit on)


I had no idea you were a P99 fan! Wow!

I played with my first P99 in a gun shop yesterday! It felt ok but the trigger was horrible! The mag release would take a little getting use to as well! But whatever works for you! :mrgreen:

Back to the question: If you do not own any of the above I would say go for the 1911. If you already have one the I would go for the .357 and the Shotty. For some reason I do not have fun shooting AR's. It is like to little recoil for the money. (Do I make any sence?) I would rather shoot a .22 (for alot less money) or go a 7.62. .357 and 12ga are always fun!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> I played with my first P99 in a gun shop yesterday! It felt ok but the trigger was horrible! The mag release would take a little getting use to as well! But whatever works for you! :mrgreen: )


Was it a QA or an A/S? I hate the trigger on the QA personally.

The A/S trigger is sweet. It can be a bit gritty when new, but it smooths out after 500-1000 rounds. My SW99 A/S trigger smoothed out after just 50 dry fires before I even went to the range for the 1st time.

The QA trigger is too heavy. I wanted one to just have another P99 that was different for my collection. But, I just couldn't do it.

The SA pull on the A/S is the sweet spot


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

AR 15 would be my choice. I miss my shooting days of the M16 in the military. I loved to shoot that!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Was it a QA or an A/S? I hate the trigger on the QA personally.
> 
> The A/S trigger is sweet. It can be a bit gritty when new, but it smooths out after 500-1000 rounds. My SW99 A/S trigger smoothed out after just 50 dry fires before I even went to the range for the 1st time.
> 
> ...


I believe it was the QA


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I guess I should give the reasons in the choices I listed.

I have always wanted a 1911 style handgun. I already carry a .45 so, It's not really the calibor that's attracting me. My local gun store had a stainless steel Kimber and after I picked it up and held it, I instantly feel in love with it's narrow frame. If I do purchase a 1911, I will probably end up making it my primary carry weapon. 

As far as a Smith & Wesson .357, I kinda wouldn't mind having a small FRAME revolver to "beat" around with in the woods. My uncle gave me his Rossi small frame 38 special to keep while his wife's brother was staying with them (convicted felon, just got released from prision). I bought a box of ammo and shot it a couple of times. That gun was so much fun to shoot! I almost hated to give it back to him. (But atleast I did return it all cleaned) 

The main reason I want the Remington, it for home protection. I love the look of the 870 synethic. I also think it would be fun to just mess around with and shoot. Shells are cheap and a shotgun is just fun to shoot, plain and simple.

I recently got rid of my AK-47. I bought a cheap Romy WSAR and refurnished all the furniture myself. I even took the blue off and polished the reciever. I really enjoyed that gun. But, considering I live in town, I had no where to shoot it, without worrying about hitting someone's house. I sold it to a close friend and actually made a profit on it. In a sense I want another assault rifle. I kinda think it would be fun to venture into the AR-15 world. But my fear is it would end up the same situation as before when I had the ak.


----------



## IKIDDP5 (Sep 22, 2006)

What Shipwreck said +1....


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

1911 or 12gauge....AR's to much work.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

wickedXD said:


> 1911 or 12gauge....AR's to much work.


I don't get the too much work on an AR. I have known guys that bought a brand new Colt 1911 and sent it along with over $1000 cash to one of the famous gunsmiths too get a gun that was what he wanted some or many months later but that is too much work for me. I will grab the AR15 out of the cruiser over the Shotgun whenever I need a serious back up piece. the Ar15 is one serious and dependable weapon.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> I believe it was the QA


Thats why - The QA is the red headed stepchild of the P99.

Try the A/S - now that's a REAL P99


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

jimg11 said:


> I will grab the AR15 out of the cruiser over the Shotgun whenever I need a serious back up piece. the Ar15 is one serious and dependable weapon.


I'm the complete opposite. You can't compare the reliability of an 870 to that of the AR series. Both in function and the ammunition it uses.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Revolver said:


> I'm the complete opposite. You can't compare the reliability of an 870 to that of the AR series. Both in function and the ammunition it uses.


In a firefight with a bad guy ,another pops his ugly head up at 50-75 yards away ,see how BADLY you wish ya had an AR within reach...:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

